# Fictional INFP characters in film?



## zoey9021 (Jul 5, 2016)

Anyone know any INFP characters in movies or TV shows?


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

zoey9021 said:


> Anyone know any INFP characters in movies or TV shows?


Let me be the troll who states the obvious


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Spiderman, Christopher Robin, Kermit the Frog, Luke Skywalker. I wish we INFPs could adopt Deadpool, but I don't think that's how it works XD.


Some more from the internets!

Ameile from the same-titled movie
Raj from Big Bang Theory
Cloud Strife Final Fantasy
Marshall Erickson HIMYM (or he's an xNFP)
Frodo Baggens LOTR
Bastian Never Ending Story


----------



## Lacy (Mar 22, 2016)

Sadness (Inside out)
Lucie Pevensie (Narnia)
Luna Lovegood (HP)


----------



## zoey9021 (Jul 5, 2016)

I feel like alot of characters that narrates in a movie or show is an INFP


----------



## herinb (Aug 24, 2013)

Hiccup from How to Train Your Dragon


----------



## BlkBlkBlkNo1 (Feb 25, 2016)

Theodore Twombly (Joaquin Phoenix) in 'Her'


----------



## Lacy (Mar 22, 2016)

Violet Parr (Incredibles) (but could be ISFP)
Billy (Dr Horrible) (unsure but seems very coherent)
Marla Singer (Fight club) (I hate this character :frustrating
Elsa Van Helsing (Frankenweenie)
Riku (Kingdom hearts)
Terra (Kingdom hearts)
Naminé (Kingdom hearts)
Cosette (Les Misérables)
Little Prince (The Little Prince)
Davy Jones (Pirates of the Caribbean)
Jamal Malik (Slumdog Millionaire)
Katrina Van Tassel (Sleepy Hollow (Burton))
Sweeney Todd (Sweeney Todd (Burton))
Beth Greene (The Walking Dead)
Rogue (Xmen)
Dewey (Malcolm in the middle)

*And The best INFP ever:*
*The Iron Giant*


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

Eric Forman - That 70's Show








Billy - Dr. Horrible's Sing Along Blog








Henchman 21 - Venture Bros.


----------



## SymphonyInBlue (Mar 20, 2016)

That Luna Lovegood from Harry Potter's movies seems very INFP to me.


----------



## broken_line (Apr 23, 2016)

Pretty much any Manic Pixie Dream Girl.


----------



## Another Lost Cause (Oct 6, 2015)

Sebastian in Never Ending Story


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Loki, Marvel Cinematic Universe's _Thor, Avengers,_ and _Thor 2_


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

Simpson17866 said:


> Loki, Marvel Cinematic Universe's _Thor, Avengers,_ and _Thor 2_


Nope, Loki is INFJ

Loki - The Quintessential INFJ Super Villain - Psychology Junkie


----------



## Dustanddawnzone (Jul 13, 2014)

Who would be an infp supervillain?


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

@Dustanddawnzone Dr. Horrible is an INFP


----------



## Dustanddawnzone (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

ShatteredHeart said:


> Nope, Loki is INFJ
> 
> Loki - The Quintessential INFJ Super Villain - Psychology Junkie


 That's Cognitive Functions INFJ, not MyersBriggs INFJ. If you like Cognitive Functions better, than you can share a Cognitive Functions INFP that you like, but I like MyersBriggs better, so I shared a MyersBriggs INFP.


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

Simpson17866 said:


> That's Cognitive Functions INFJ, not MyersBriggs INFJ. If you like Cognitive Functions better, than you can share a Cognitive Functions INFP that you like, but I like MyersBriggs better, so I shared a MyersBriggs INFP.


I have found zero sources of Loki being INFP, but Here is a MyersBriggs article about LOki being INFJ

https://marissabaker.wordpress.com/2013/10/21/fictional-infjs-loki/

Are things only true if you say so regardless of data?


----------



## annarosenet (Sep 9, 2015)

Chiryo (Spirited Away)
Ashitaka (Princess Monoke)
Zuko (Avatar the last Airbender)


----------

